# Which Pok?mon did you use as an 'HM whore' each generation?



## Scizor (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd like to know which Pok?mon you used as an 'HM whore' each generation.


----------



## Psych (Mar 13, 2011)

While playing my Pokemon games I always kept on Pokemon on my team who could use fly and another who could use surf. I didn't want to always kept switching Pokemon just to progress though the game.

I has been a while but I normally kept someone like a Pigey while I was progressing to have fly until I got a flyer that I wanted.

With Strength/Rocksmash it was some Geodude. I forget what I used for cut.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't use them.


----------



## Mαri (Mar 13, 2011)

Ironically I just recently got a new one.

In R/B/Y/G/S/C it was Rattata with cut/head butt

Can't remember my 3rd generation one.

Didn't play 4th generation

And this generation is probably going to be either Samurott (due to the Dive/Surf/Waterfall they give you later on) or Tranquil (who is my Fly bitch right now)


----------



## Akatora (Mar 13, 2011)

In one of my games it was Poliwhirl

Surf,whirlpool and strength i belive were the HM's i had on it, wasn't till later i found out how awesome ivs this individual had for a wild encounter(to bad about damp)


Poliwhirl - #61 (Lax)
HP: 22 - 24
Att: 31
Def: 31
SpA: 26 - 29
SpD: 26 - 29
Speed: 27 - 29


----------



## DanE (Mar 13, 2011)

Akatora said:


> In one of my games it was Poliwhirl
> 
> Surf,whirlpool and strength i belive were the HM's i had on it, wasn't till later i found out how awesome ivs this individual had for a wild encounter(to bad about damp)
> 
> ...



lol u too, poor poliwhirl gets treated like dirt.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Mar 13, 2011)

The only HM whore I ever had was Bibarel, in the first two generation I just gave HMs to whoever could learn it in my team. I didn't play the 3rd Generation.

Surf is always on my main water pokemon though.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2011)

Poliwhirl is my favorite Pokemon


----------



## DanE (Mar 13, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Poliwhirl is my favorite Pokemon



at least hes reliable


----------



## Vai (Mar 13, 2011)

-Paras
-Can't remember
-Nincada
-Bibarel


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 13, 2011)

Linoone is by far the best
Rock smash
surf
cut
strength
+
It's ability:
Pickup: Has a 10% chance of finding and holding an item after battle. I got rare candies thanks to that guy.


----------



## Zach (Mar 13, 2011)

Nothing beats Bibarel which can learn cut, strength, rock smash, surf, waterfall, whirlpool, and rock climb.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't really use HM slaves.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 13, 2011)

Geodude for the Rock Smash, Strength.


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 13, 2011)

i use death-kun as my hm slave


----------



## Starrk (Mar 13, 2011)

Gen I: I didn't really have a HM Slave, since I found they were pretty okay moves, at least until I got through Victory Road and I didn't really need them on hand 24/7.

Gen II: Never played them.

Gen III: I always had a Water type that I used in battle for Surf, Dive, and Waterfall. Fly was the same way. Cut lost it's usefulness quick, but I usually had it on my starter until I got to Lilycove. Strength was okay, but I did have a Geodude for Rock Smash.

Gen IV: Only had a HM Slave for Rock Smash.

Gen V: My Serperior knows Flash, I have a Ducklett for Fly/Surf until I get my Hydreigon, My Gigalith has Strength.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't remember, but in gen 4 i used Bibarell, and in Gen 5 i used pansage for cut/flash and had my scarfty main strenght, and my beartic main surf.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 13, 2011)

I actually often use Gyarados


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't really remember any, except for Diamond. I used Bibarrel since it was so useful.

I usually had a Pokemon that could use Fly, but it wasn't really just for the HM, Fly isn't so bad so I used it for basically two things.

Surf is similar to Fly although it wasn't as common for me to used.

But in White, I used Watchog and Ducklett.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 14, 2011)

None, I gave everyone an other HM.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm pretty sure with every game up until Platinum, I just found whatever pokemon would take the HM.


I think HeartGold was the first time I actually employed that method.


*Bibarel*:

Surf
Waterfall
Whirlpool
Rock Climb

*Furret*:

Cut
Headbutt
Rock Smash
Strength


And my in-game event Giratina I equipped with Fly.


For Black and White, I'm just sorta going back to my old habits. lol


----------



## blazikengirl (Mar 20, 2011)

Golem, every generation!

Also Pelipper in gen III


----------



## b0rt (Mar 20, 2011)

hahaha Blastoise a few times. Snorlax a couple of times as well.


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 20, 2011)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Linoone is by far the best
> Rock smash
> surf
> cut
> ...



This. 

Linoone and Furrets was the best HM slaves ever, I always felt bad using them, but they were needed.


----------

